# Torn Labrum(Shoulder)



## chewie88

Hi,

i had mri and my diagnose is a torn labrum in my right shoulder.The doc said it's not from any incident but there are several small ruptures and this destabilizes my shoulder which causes bursitis.

So surgery is advised but i've heard people had good results with TB500.Could this help in my situation?Can it heal ligament tears or only aid in healing post op labral tears?


----------



## PillarofBalance

chewie88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i had mri and my diagnose is a torn labrum in my right shoulder.The doc said it's not from any incident but there are several small ruptures and this destabilizes my shoulder which causes bursitis.
> 
> So surgery is advised but i've heard people had good results with TB500.Could this help in my situation?Can it heal ligament tears or only aid in healing post op labral tears?



Do you have a ligament tear? 

I highly doubt tb500 will repair torn cartilage


----------



## John Ziegler

For those of us that didn't know what they are talking about.

The*labrum*is the cup-shaped rim of cartilage that lines and reinforces the ball and socket joint of the shoulder, which is comprised of the glenoid - the shallow shoulder socket - and the head, or ball, of the upper arm bone known as the humerus.


Bursitis*is the*inflammation*of one or morebursae*(small sacs) of*synovial fluid*in the body. They are lined with a synovial membrane that secretes a lubricating synovial fluid.[1]*There are more than 150 bursae in the human body.[2]*The bursae rest at the points where internal functionaries, such as*muscles*and*tendons, slide acrossbone. Healthy bursae create a smooth, almost frictionless functional gliding surface making normal movement painless. When bursitis occurs, however, movement relying on the inflamed bursa becomes difficult and painful. Moreover, movement of tendons and muscles over the inflamed bursa aggravates its inflammation, perpetuating the problem. Muscle can also be stiffened


 TB-500

TB-500 is a synthetic fraction of the protein thymosin beta-4, which is present in virtually all human and animal cells. The main purpose of this peptide is to promote healing. It also promotes creation of new blood and muscle cells. The healing effects of TB-500 have been observed in tendons, ligaments, muscle, skin, heart, and the eyes. Thymosin beta-4 is naturally produced in higher concentration where tissue has been damaged. This peptide is also a very potent anti-inflamatory agent.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Zeigler Robertson said:


> For those of us that didn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> The*labrum*is the cup-shaped rim of cartilage that lines and reinforces the ball and socket joint of the shoulder, which is comprised of the glenoid - the shallow shoulder socket - and the head, or ball, of the upper arm bone known as the humerus.
> 
> 
> Bursitis*is the*inflammation*of one or morebursae*(small sacs) of*synovial fluid*in the body. They are lined with a synovial membrane that secretes a lubricating synovial fluid.[1]*There are more than 150 bursae in the human body.[2]*The bursae rest at the points where internal functionaries, such as*muscles*and*tendons, slide acrossbone. Healthy bursae create a smooth, almost frictionless functional gliding surface making normal movement painless. When bursitis occurs, however, movement relying on the inflamed bursa becomes difficult and painful. Moreover, movement of tendons and muscles over the inflamed bursa aggravates its inflammation, perpetuating the problem. Muscle can also be stiffened
> 
> 
> TB-500
> 
> TB-500 is a synthetic fraction of the protein thymosin beta-4, which is present in virtually all human and animal cells. The main purpose of this peptide is to promote healing. It also promotes creation of new blood and muscle cells. The healing effects of TB-500 have been observed in tendons, ligaments, muscle, skin, heart, and the eyes. Thymosin beta-4 is naturally produced in higher concentration where tissue has been damaged. This peptide is also a very potent anti-inflamatory agent.



Also would add the claims of tendon repair by tb500 are dubious. It MAY help repair muscle but I am not aware of any property it has which will repair ligament or tendon damage.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

You need surgery.

The TB500 might aid in a faster recovery after surgery, but you still need surgery.


----------



## chewie88

Thx guys.

I'm about to shedule surgery next week.Hope i'll get it done this month.I'm also stacking up on TB 500.When exactly should i start my cycle and what dosage do you recommend?I was thinking about 5mg per week for 6 weeks and then switching to maintenance.Immediatly after surgery or should i wait till i'm out of the sling to start the TB 500?


----------



## chewie88

In addition, i'd like to know what excerises i can safely do without even tearing even more off the labrum.I guess any biceps involvment should be avoided due to the fact that the long biceps tendon attaches to the labrum itself.But what about Squats,Deadlifts,pulldowns and some mid delt work?At the moment i'm only doing some Bodyweight leg work and rotator cuffs strengthening/lower traps.This works fine and without pain.

Anything specific i should avoid?Chin ups seem to aggravate the pain quite bad, thus i think any kind of curl would be a bad idea.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

chewie88 said:


> In addition, i'd like to know what excerises i can safely do without even tearing even more off the labrum.I guess any biceps involvment should be avoided due to the fact that the long biceps tendon attaches to the labrum itself.But what about Squats,Deadlifts,pulldowns and some mid delt work?At the moment i'm only doing some Bodyweight leg work and rotator cuffs strengthening/lower traps.This works fine and without pain.
> 
> Anything specific i should avoid?Chin ups seem to aggravate the pain quite bad, thus i think any kind of curl would be a bad idea.



It's pretty simple. If you do something and it hurts, don't do it. If it doesn't hurt, go ahead. Your body is pretty good at letting you know what you can and can't do.


----------



## PillarofBalance

chewie88 said:


> Thx guys.
> 
> I'm about to shedule surgery next week.Hope i'll get it done this month.I'm also stacking up on TB 500.When exactly should i start my cycle and what dosage do you recommend?I was thinking about 5mg per week for 6 weeks and then switching to maintenance.Immediatly after surgery or should i wait till i'm out of the sling to start the TB 500?



You can do what you like I won't bust balls but dude there is no evidence tb500 repairs cartilage. Do you know what your labrum is? You are going to waste a bunch of money.

You can't drug your way thru it really. A great surgeon and physical therapist will get you back.


----------



## chewie88

PillarofBalance said:


> You can do what you like I won't bust balls but dude there is no evidence tb500 repairs cartilage. Do you know what your labrum is? You are going to waste a bunch of money.
> 
> You can't drug your way thru it really. A great surgeon and physical therapist will get you back.



Hm, i was trying to say that i i'll get the Tb500 for post-op recovery.I already have an appointment for my labrum surgery.


----------



## chewie88

OK, 

i getting surgery in about 3 weeks.Are there any good supplements otc to take before and after the surgery to boost recovery?I read about arginine,bromelain,Q10 and some other stuff.Is there anything else you would recommend?


----------



## ken Sass

i tried tb-500 and it really messed with my blood sugar, not the only 1 who had that side effect.i also have a torn labrum, it hurts but i can still bench with it. surgery is my last resort. hope you get well fast


----------



## chewie88

Thx bro.Btw i read it would be advantageous if i train my uninjury side wihle wearing sling in order to force quicker regain of muscle and adaption of the other side.This was a study, i know i won't be able to train at all for at least 2-3 weeks post op, but after that i would just do unilateral movements to trick the body in compensating the injury side after the estimated 4-5 months rehab.Is that a good idea or is the risk of reinjury while wearing a sling and going to the gym to high?


----------



## chewie88

Hi, 

7 days ago i had surgery without any problems and i'm making good progress already.I'm taking pain meds, and i'm almost pain free with it except for the night when its worst.I'm wearing a adjustable shoulder brace which i take off several times a day to pendulum excercises(arm circles) and some kind of hammer curls with almost no weight and triceps ext. with a resistence band(at home).This works really well with much pain and i'm trying to get blood in the shoulder to improve healing(vodoo flossing, etc.).I'm doing a lot of excercises on the unijured side(curls,shoulder press, side laterals,front raise,facepull,rows, pulldows) to minimize muscle loss.I'm doing low intensity cardio(fast walking) for 60 min a day to further boost metabolism.

In addition i'm getting physical therapy 2x week, which helps too and where i usually get myofascial release on biceps and upper traps, in addition to biceps tendon massage due to mild inlammation.

I taking high dosess of glutamin( 100g per day), vit c(5g),coq10,curcumin,bromelain,chrondrotin,glucosamin,arginin,taurine,zinc,vit d3(10000ui) and i'll begin injecting 5mg tb500 a week in a few days.

I'd really lke to hit the gym in the bext few days in order to boost metabolism, keep fat gain at bay and to only train legs(leg press, machines) and my uninjured side to help maintain muscle mass.I'll really do low intensity and max. 45 min in duration just to get a pump and improve healing.I'll keep wearing the brace during it and pay much attention to not move my injured shoulder.I'll mainly do one arm cable work no compound moves such as squats,dl or any kind of pressing with free weights.Just curls,rows,pulldowns, side laterals and such things.

Would you recommend this or will it interfere with the healing process even with low intensity and low volume/high reps?


----------



## chewie88

I'm on tb500 for roughly 3 weeks now with 5mg weekly dosage.My Shoulder doesn't hurt anymore, and i'm out of the sling since week 1.I'm doing light external rotator excerises with little pain and i can basically use my right arm with every daily task.I'm in week 4 Post-op and everyhing seems to work fine.I'm also doing vodoo flossing everyday on the shoulder as well as physio therapy 2x week.The only thing that still hurts is shoulder abduction abvoe 45/60 degree.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Updates ? I think I tore my labrum


----------



## Chaos

I'm a little late to this party seeing you already had your surgery. You didn't mention but when they did your MRI did they also look at the bicep tendon? The tendon attaches to the labrum and the pull on the labrum can cause issues. I had 2 tears in my shoulder labrum and the doc repaired the one (after a certain age they don't like to do it at all because the repair makes the shoulder tighter and you are more likely to tear it again) but also cut the bicep tendon off the labrum and attached it to the bone. 

after having the labrum repaired, a rotator cuff muscle repaired and the bicep tendon cut and screwed into the arm I was doing some light lifting after 8 weeks. I would guess that the tb isn't doing a lot for you and the only thing I can think of that might speed recover would be some deca because it increases collagen.


----------

